# Neue Festplatte partitionieren nicht möglich



## blubibaer_224 (28. November 2007)

Hallo und Guten abend,

ich habe eine Frage, mir ist gestern meine Festplatte kaputt gegangen.
Glücklicherweise hatte ich noch eine hier, die ich aber nicht angeschlossen hatte, da sie schon älter war und auch schon nicht mehr ganz in Ordnung war.

Diese habe ich gestern eingebaut und Win XP drauf installiert.
Heute habe ich mir dann eine neue Festplatte gekauft.

Nun mein Problem: Bevor ich die neue Festplatte nutzen kann, muss ich sie partitionieren und formatieren.
Das geht aber nicht.

Wenn ich nur die neue Festplatte anschieße und starte passiert rein gar nichts.
Wenn ich beide Festplatten anschließe, erkennt das Bios nur die neue (heute gekaufte) Festplatte, kann aber natürlich nicht von dieser booten.
Master und Slave habe ich gesetzt, bringt aber auch nichts, egal in welche Variation.
Denke das liegt ein wenig daran, dass die alte Festplatte auch ein wenig kaputt ist.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Festplatte zu partitionieren vom System aus?
Denn was soll man denn machen, wenn man nur eine Festplatte hat, die kaputt geht und man eine neue kauft.
Irgendwie muss man die doch partitionieren und sozusagen aktivieren können.

Habt ihr eine Idee?


----------



## Calexico (28. November 2007)

Wenn Du auf die neue unpartitionierte Platte Windows aufspielen willst, dann leg einfach Deine Win-Installations-CD ein und boote von ihr. Während der Installation wird die neue Platte vom Installationsprogramm formatiert, so wie du es vorher eingestellt hast.


----------



## blubibaer_224 (28. November 2007)

Ja die Idee hatte ich auch schon, funktioniert aber leider nicht, bekomme dann die Meldung, dass der Endbenutzervertrag von Windows nicht gefunden werden kann.

Habe aber gestern mit der gleichen CD (original) Windows noch aufgespielt.


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. November 2007)

Am besten erscheint mir hier der Weg die Windows-Installation auf die neue Platte zu kopieren. Am komfortabelsten mit GUI geht das mit der gparted-CD (ich verweise recht oft auf die scheint mir)
Am schnellste ginge es über das Terminal einer beliebigen Live-Distribution.

Also lad hier mal Gparted runter und brenn es auf eine CD. Du kannst auch das USB-Image nehmen wenn du einen USB-Stick hast und dein PC in der Lage ist von selbigem zu booten. Wenn Gparted gestartet ist solltest du deine beiden Festplatten sehen. Die eine mit dem NTFS-System und die andere unpartitioniert.
Nun folgt ein Rechtsklick auf die Windows-Partition und anschließend ein klick auf kopieren.
Nun klickst du auf den unpartitionierten Bereich der anderen Platte und auf einfügen. Nun kannst du die Partition noch vergrößern ebenfalls über rechtklick. Und nicht vergessen die Änderungen auch anwenden zu lassen.


----------

